# Northern Lights..Sensi seed...



## Johnny5968 (Sep 6, 2015)

From my last harvest about 6 weeks ago.... 

View attachment 2015-09-06 08.17.02.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful bud!


----------



## mrcane (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks Sweet......


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 6, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Looks Sweet......



Thank you


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Beautiful bud!



Thank you so much


----------

